# Amer. Std. Lav Faucet



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody seen this faucet before? It has a cable that attaches to the PO assembly to operate the stopper. First time for me.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ive never seen that, but it appears that gunk would build up at the connection between the cable and the pop-up preventing it from working right.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

there fast and easy to install, ive only seen them at the big orange.

they have been around for a few years


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> there fast and easy to install, ive only seen them at the big orange.
> 
> they have been around for a few years


 




Yup. My customer told me she bought it at Home Cheapo. I told her that's why the PO assembly was plastic.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That's what my supply house carries now. I like them at least they are still brass bodied faucets.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I ran into one of those almost 2 years ago on a basement bathroom install. I plumbed the whole thing and the customer supplied the fixtures. I recommended against american standard but his wife liked the design. I finish trim and go home and get a call that stated that I must have messed up the lav drain. ?!?!? I go out and it just drains slower than a delta or other quality faucet would. I pull out the stopper and show that it drains good. the popup just doesn't adjust enough to get it to drain well. I send him to get a delta while i pull this junk out. I install the delta and it drains like a champ. basically that popup is complete junk.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They have fixed that issue with the pop up, it raises up more now. I am not saying they are the best around but, they are worth the money if the customer does not want to spend alot.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me think of the American Standard products that I supply to customers.... :whistling2:

:whistling2:

:whistling2:

None!

The first time I saw that cable drain the Am Std rep was at Home Cheapo setting up a display...

The next day I stopped to check them out and every one on the display had already broken.... :laughing:

Nope! There ain't no way I'm gonna play that game... :no:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

They are a decent POS.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> They are a decent POS.


 




Rick, that's funny.....:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wish these fixture companies would just use the KISS formula, a good example are these pop up assemblies, a cable and multiple rotating parts have failure wrote all over it, and what makes it worst is it's all cheap plastic, I bet with the amount of money it took to engineer this pos, the AS company could have produced a nice conventional pop up assembly made of chrome brass. But Noooo they engineer a plastic POS that won't last a year.


----------



## cyrious (Sep 22, 2011)

I have installed a couple of them and one of them is all clogged up. Like the quality of the faucet. Delta to me has cheapened up to much. Some suppliers wont carry them.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

i like that faucet until the cable breaks at the tail piece,its mighty hard getting that part quickly.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you use a standard Pop-Up with it or just the cable crap?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

IIRC, the cable it permanently attached to the faucet.


----------



## Dhal (Jun 26, 2011)

Absolute junk. The connection breaks constantly, then you're screwed.

david


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I have replaced a couple of them. Job security! They are cheap cr*p! :thumbup:


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't like American Standard faucets period....have had so many call backs I just lost count. I stick with either Delta or Kohler.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyguy199 said:


> I don't like American Standard faucets period....have had so many call backs I just lost count. I stick with either Delta or Kohler.


I didn't have that many...
I stopped using them before it went that far.... :laughing:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

*Geez Alert!*



Flyguy199 said:


> I don't like American Standard faucets period....have had so many call backs I just lost count. I stick with either Delta or Kohler.


 
You really mean: "I don't like Sun Capital faucets"....:whistling2:

A/S years ago had a neat k/s setup, cast iron sink w/raised portion of sink for the Schiable faucet, cable operated basket strainers/stoppers, and room for the accessory pump soap dispenser. A/S was the only thing we sold until the 70's, when Kohler started eating A/S's lunch with the high-end fixtures. I remember Dad getting the bath fixtures for some of the new houses we did with the ocean green, and purple fixtures with matching american Olean tile...


----------

